# Mehrere bilder aufeinmal verkleinern.



## DoppelX (19. Dezember 2002)

... möglich?

Ich habe hier 84Bilder jeweils 500kb... ist aber zu gross. Nun habe ich keine lust 84* auf datei -> öffnen : datei -> speichern : zu klicken.

Kann man das in Photoshop auf einmal machen?

Irgendwie?

Oder hat jemand einen anderen Tip?

danke im voraus.


----------



## Jan Seifert (19. Dezember 2002)

entweder:
erst :denken: , danach fällt dir auf, das du einfach  machen könntest, wobei es natürlich leichter in deinem fall wäre, zu :denken: und dann zu 

oder: 
Stapelverarbeitung...

oder:
*[F1]*

und nicht vergessen:
Regeln zum Posten in der Grafik-Sektion


----------



## DoppelX (19. Dezember 2002)

Ja i know... aber ich finde nichts in der Stapelverarbeitung finde ich NICHTS um die MB zahl der Bilder zu veringern.


----------



## Jan Seifert (19. Dezember 2002)

:denken: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




du musst vorher eine aktion erstellen
drin vorkommen muss

 neuen Ordner erstellen, wo die Bilder hinsollen
 eines der Bilder in PS öffnen
 neue Aktion anlegen
 Dann "Datei / Speichern unter"
 Einstellungen (Qualität) vornehmen
 OK klicken
 Aktions-Aufnahme stoppen
 Stapelverarbeitung öffnen
 Aktion auswählen
 Quell- und Zielordner auswählen
 "speichern unter in Aktionen ignorieren" muss angekreuzt sein !!!
 OK klicken und freuen
geklaut von lightbox.

was du aber selber hättest finden können,
wenn du nur auf  geklickt hättest


----------



## DoppelX (19. Dezember 2002)

joa das hab ich jetzt hinbekommen  ABER... im aktionsfenster sehe ich was er macht. Öffnen - Speichern. Dann schaue ich mir die Bilder im neuen Ordner an und die sind nicht kleiner. Speichert er nicht die Qualität mit die ich ausgewählt habe?


----------



## Mythos007 (19. Dezember 2002)

Studier diese Aktion mal ... vielleicht findest Du
ja ein Paar nette Anreize ;o) - Bis dann dann Mythos


----------



## DoppelX (19. Dezember 2002)

ja geht auch nicht. Also entweder bin ich zu dumm oder es geht wirklich nicht. Erstmal muss ich andauernd mein bild auswählen. 2. speichertr er nichts auf dem dektop 

EDIT: naja .. also er öffnet die bilder schon... und exportiert sie auch. Nur nicht dort hin, wo ich es ausgewählt habe. Ich weiss auc nicht wo hin. Er sagt zwar immer das Bild ist schon vorhanden aber nacher ist im Ordner garnichts.

EDit2: so hab sie gefunden... administrator/desktop/ . Aber wieso sind die da? Ich habe einen ganz anderen Zielordner angegeben.


----------

